
Google's Tribute to Apollo's Margaret Hamilton Is Larger Than Central Park - zeristor
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-mars/a28426693/margaret-hamilton-tribute/
======
zeristor
“All balls” as they said after running the P52 navigation programme.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=5jCyE0me41Y](https://youtube.com/watch?v=5jCyE0me41Y)

